# Team time trial



## Ian H (4 Jun 2016)

3-up tomorrow. Pray for me.


----------



## screenman (4 Jun 2016)

Start easy finish hard, now I know you will not take any notice of that advice, just as I always did.

Have fun.


----------



## midlife (4 Jun 2016)

Only ever done a 2-up TT  Just out of curiosity, which team member do they count as being the one that is timed?

Shaun


----------



## screenman (4 Jun 2016)

midlife said:


> Only ever done a 2-up TT  Just out of curiosity, which team member do they count as being the one that is timed?
> 
> Shaun



Rider number 3 if I remember correctly.


----------



## midlife (4 Jun 2016)

Thanks 

BITD for my 2-up TT's they took the second rider for the time so we had to stick together.........looks like it's the same for a 3-up 

Shaun


----------



## Ian H (4 Jun 2016)

Did I mention that our combined age is approx 184?


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Jun 2016)

Good luck ! I'd love to have a crack at one of these .


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Jun 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Good luck ! I'd love to have a crack at one of these .


An invigorating event if you are the strongest rider, a total bloody nightmare if you're the weakest.


----------



## Ian H (5 Jun 2016)

Well, we weren't the smoothest team, but we weren't the slowest. And we were were the oldest. Chester Road CC, coached by Wilko, won the women's event (and were faster than us). Colin Lewis presented the prizes.


----------

